# dns abfrage bei localhost



## gollumx (23. Oktober 2004)

hallo,

 habe auf meinem rechner (xp pro sp2) als entwicklungsumgebung wamp mit virtuellen hosts laufen. in der hosts datei habe ich die namen der vh angegeben (127.0.0.1 dev.name.de dev.name.com etc. ). das funktioniert auch alles einwandfrei, aber nur solange ich nicht im netz bin, dann versucht mein firefox erstmal über den isp die namen aufzulösen. gibt es irgendeine möglichkeit das auslesen der hosts-datei zu priorisieren?

 grüße


----------



## gollumx (23. Oktober 2004)

hat sich erledigt 
 die isdn karte war die ursache


----------

